# Looking for group in Missouri...



## Baastet (Oct 13, 2002)

My husband and I will be moving near the Fort Leonard Wood,  Missouri area. I would love to be able to find a game around the area as well as find out about the local gaming scene. ^_^

Anyone interested ot have any info please email me at 
Baastet@yahoo.com


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 13, 2002)

BAAS! that will put you a mere few hours away from me nd the wife unit! when are you making the move?

 i am just due south, near memphis, with plans to make the st louis zoo soon, let me know wheres and whens, amybe we can get together some time  pm me and let me know some more, or email ma and we will chat


----------

